# Pine Weed? Oak Toke?



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 22, 2007)

I need a botanist, or anyone who knows generally about horticulture. I know that to cross pollinate you need the same species, but I figured there's SOME way to cross pollinate a tree, with pot... People would be grateful for miles around haha. ​


----------



## dursky (Jul 22, 2007)

ya a weeping willow thats 20%thc would be kool.


----------



## Wigmo (Jul 22, 2007)

or what ome ome nice big pine colas falling from the trees.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 22, 2007)

Theoretically you would splice them together.

Take a 45 deg cut off of one plant and then splice it to another plant that has the corresponding cut.

This will cause the new growth on the end to take on the traits of both.
Then I quess you would clone from that.
I think it would be very hard to get seeds from this though.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 22, 2007)

You know if you have good genetics and the room to grow the plants then weed plants can become trees naturally.

I have seen 20 ft tall plants that were 12-15 ft wide and slap full of buds.


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 22, 2007)

dursky said:


> ya a weeping willow thats 20%thc would be kool.


Hells yeah... every time I see a pine tree (the cone shape) I think how fucking cool would it be to have all that in bud... pounds and pounds...​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 22, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Theoretically you would splice them together.
> 
> Take a 45 deg cut off of one plant and then splice it to another plant that has the corresponding cut.
> 
> ...


But when pine trees "bud", they have cones... couldn't you get the seeds as if it were just pine seeds?​


----------



## kanekanekane (Jul 22, 2007)

imagine splicing the genes that produce thc into all sorts of plants? hell even animals. I've heard of some experiment were the mixed spinach genes with a pig. i'm guessing almost anythings possible now , just hard to get the research money for that... ya spider silk goats, pesticide producing corn, and cough cough chronic pork


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 22, 2007)

kanekanekane said:


> imagine splicing the genes that produce thc into all sorts of plants? hell even animals. I've heard of some experiment were the mixed spinach genes with a pig. i'm guessing almost anythings possible now , just hard to get the research money for that... ya spider silk goats, pesticide producing corn, and cough cough chronic pork


Right, then...  Am I just too blazed, or did that make no sense... heh. Well, I'm'a go pack another.​


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 22, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Theoretically you would splice them together.
> 
> Take a 45 deg cut off of one plant and then splice it to another plant that has the corresponding cut.
> 
> ...


 

I belive this would only give your plant a source of noureshment....as in the tree would grow as a tree, and your cannibis graft would continue to grow as cannibis. Sorry to burst bubbles... It would have to be put to pure DNA, to mix and match different species of plants.


----------



## kanekanekane (Jul 22, 2007)

I was about to make sense but then i got high


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 23, 2007)

recvryjst42day said:


> I belive this would only give your plant a source of noureshment....as in the tree would grow as a tree, and your cannibis graft would continue to grow as cannibis. Sorry to burst bubbles... It would have to be put to pure DNA, to mix and match different species of plants.


Nobody's taken into consideration of the life span of marijuana compared to a tree... someone came to me with the theory of "if the marijuana doesn't LAST as long as the tree, graphing won't work". So, you didn't burst any bubble of mine. ​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 23, 2007)

kanekanekane said:


> I was about to make sense but then i got high


I would consider a bong hit, and logical response, a logical reason for not having a logical response. Skoold.
​


----------

